# is there a way to set favorite channels quickly/efficiently?



## ljwobker (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm guessing like a lot of other TiVo'ers, there are really only about 20 channels that I ever watch with any frequency. Is there a way to pick these channels and add them to the MyChannels/FavoriteChannels list so the menus only shos them? ideally I'd be able to do this online (i.e. with a real keyboard and mouse?) but I haven't been able to find a way to do this...


----------



## Outback Paul (Dec 21, 2003)

ljwobker said:


> I'm guessing like a lot of other TiVo'ers, there are really only about 20 channels that I ever watch with any frequency. Is there a way to pick these channels and add them to the MyChannels/FavoriteChannels list so the menus only shos them? ideally I'd be able to do this online (i.e. with a real keyboard and mouse?) but I haven't been able to find a way to do this...


Open the guide in grid mode, move left to highlight the channel number, press thumbs up.


----------

